# I designed



## Charles Bronson

I am sorry if this format is not correct, but I would really appreaciate to know the latin word(s) for the phrase "I designed". I am looking for this phrase for a project I am doing and any help at all would be greatly appreaciated!

Thank you for reading this.

-Jason


----------



## Jana337

Hi Jason, welcome! 

Could you please specify the nature of your project? "I designed" is too general: The more information you provide, the greater chance that the translation will fit your needs.

Jana


----------



## Charles Bronson

Thanks for the warm welcome Jana. The project is rather simple though (at least I assume so with my non-exsistent knowledge of Latin), I work on various artwork and I have decided to create my own site to feature various work of mine. With that said, many of the domains I would want to purchase are already gone so I was looking to create something in the vain of  veni vidi vici but only in Latin as "I came, I saw, I designed." I have really no essential knowledge of Latin but I wanted the phrase to be general and simple if possible. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Veni, vidi, adumbravi

or, this might be better for folks who don't know Latin...

Veni, vidi, designavi

both verbs mean to "sketch" or "draw" and there isn't really a general "design" term that I can think of


----------



## DareRyan

How about; "Veni, Vidi, Deformavi."

Cheers!


----------



## Charles Bronson

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> Veni, vidi, designavi
> 
> both verbs mean to "sketch" or "draw" and there isn't really a general "design" term that I can think of


 Hmm, that sounds terrific Le Pamplemousse. I figured that there wasn't really a general word for design (at least based off of the various latin dicationaries I looked at but I wasn't completely sure.) It has a nice ring to it. And since the focus really isn't of a Latin nature but more as in the namesake, this works perfect.
_Edit: And for my knowledge, I know you mentioned it means to sketch or draw but how would the translation read with either word? I just don't want to look like a fool with my limited knowledge._

And thanks for the help as well Ryan. This is a great community here. I will be sure to recommend you guys to my friends struggling for translations and such with term papers (I know I have in the past but sadly I didn't know about you guys.) 

Thanks again!


----------



## diegodbs

Charles Bronson said:
			
		

> Hmm, that sounds terrific Le Pamplemousse. I figured that there wasn't really a general word for design (at least based off of the various latin dicationaries I looked at but I wasn't completely sure.) It has a nice ring to it. And since the focus really isn't of a Latin nature but more as in the namesake, this works perfect.
> _Edit: And for my knowledge, I know you mentioned it means to sketch or draw but how would the translation read with either word? I just don't want to look like a fool with my limited knowledge._
> 
> And thanks for the help as well Ryan. This is a great community here. I will be sure to recommend you guys to my friends struggling for translations and such with term papers (I know I have in the past but sadly I didn't know about you guys.)
> 
> Thanks again!


 
The verb "pingo" means in Latin to paint or to draw. The past of pingo is "pinxi".
It could be "veni, vidi, pinxi"


----------



## Whodunit

diegodbs said:
			
		

> The verb "pingo" means in Latin to paint or to draw. The past of pingo is "pinxi".
> It could be "veni, vidi, pinxi"


 
Yes, that's exactly the word I had in mind, but I didn't want to suggest it, since I wasn't sure what was meant by "designed". "Pingere" has several meanings (for instance even "to patch"), but since it is the closest word to English "to paint", I would like to stick to "Veni, vidi, pinxi".


----------



## DareRyan

Here's another option if you were interested in preserving the alliteration.

Veni, Vidi, Vulgavi. 

Vulgavi doesn't need to imply "Created", but seeing as you are presenting this project it would come off with a meaning simmilar to "I came, I saw, and I divulged / published / made public.

Best of luck with the project!


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

> _Edit: And for my knowledge, I know you mentioned it means to sketch or draw but how would the translation read with either word? I just don't want to look like a fool with my limited knowledge._


 
"Veni, vidi, designavi" could be translated as "I came, I saw, I drew" or "I came, I saw, I sketched".


----------



## Charles Bronson

Thanks again for the help everyone and happy holidays. 

-Jason


----------

